# U Dan Ja Board Game



## MBuzzy (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of the U Dan Ja Boardgame?  Does anyone know if it is still available anywhere?  I've searched e-bay and it seems pretty hard to come by.  

BUT, if you can find it, it is an awesome game....not for the game itself, but for the set of trivia cards that come with it.  A WEALTH of information in trivial pursuit format.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have not even seen them for a long time. I would keep trying e-bay and other such autions that is your best bet.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I just got a copy of it....found it on e-bay.  Definately worth it, especially if you have young students.  Great way to motivate, incorporate a game, and teach trivia at the same time!


----------



## JoelD (Jun 27, 2008)

Mr. Mills, I have never heard of such a thing. Who makes it? Is it an entirely trivia based game or are there other elements to it?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 28, 2008)

It is basically a mixture of chutes and ladders and trivial pursuit, only with Soo Bahk Do Trivia.  There are four sections of triva - history/culture, Terminology, Philosophy, and U Dan Ja.  The U Dan Ja category is kind of a mixture of many different kinds of knowledge.  

The object is to earn belts by working your way through the board.  Each belt is like earning a "pie piece" in trivial pursuit.  The different squares on the board are linked to one of the trivia categories.  It is actually pretty fun and the questions are HARD.

I'm in the process of putting all of the trivia questions into electronic format.  Partially as a Gup study guide and partially so that they are not lost!  Most are simply from the study materials, but there are some history and terminology questions that aren't really found in any of the reference materials.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh - and it was made in 1994 by U Dan Ja inc.  Basically, one run was made for the federation from a custom boardgame company.  New copies are no longer available.  there has been talk of producing new question cards, but no movement on that front.


----------



## blackbeltpixie16 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have been cleaning my instructors storage room at the dojang and just found a copy of the game, it's truly wonderful and such a wealth of knowledge! My instructor was able to train with the late Grand Master Hwang Kee several times and he presented my instructor one of his dan rankings so I've heard many stories but the history all in one place is awesome. I was hoping finding my own copy would be a lot easier than it sounds like it will be haha


----------

